# Strymon Volante



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Strymon is in teasing mode on their social media. Speculation seems to favor a big box, possibly an echorec or mega drive pedal. Timeline 2? 

Offload some gear to raise funds for a 700 cad pedal?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would wait and see what it is.

Everyone will have their big NAMM releases.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’ve noticed the online chatter, looking forward to it but I have to say the last few releases have been a bit meh for me


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the strymon delays the best, I'd love an el cap v2 with more authentic modulation and a tone control. Its a great pedal otherwise.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Strymon is somewhat cursed by being right out of the box with some exceptional products, when they began, in terms of what they offered. Some of the more recent things, like the Sunset, are decent products but a bit of a letdown if one was expecting to be wowed by something even "better" than the Timeline, Mobius, or Big Sky. Maybe they were just catching their breath with the OB-1, Sunset and Riverside. Maybe I'm the only one thinking "Is that ALL you've got?"

At the same time, the Magneto WAS pretty big news, and a decided departure from the smaller pedals of recent vintage. But as a Eurorack module, it was clearly directed at synth players and studios, not stomp users.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Maybe they were just catching their breath with the OB-1, Sunset and Riverside.


The Riverside doesn't get a lot of love, but I am a HUGE fan. A lot of their pedals are very specific and do one thing with a lot of options. The Riverside has one flavour of amp-in-a-box tone with a few variations (high/low gain, mid push), and just an unreal amount of features. But for me, the idea of digitally tuning the sound so that you can sweep the gain control for an "infinite sweet spot" is genius. Every other pedal needs some EQ adjustment when you turn up the gain. Every other pedal needs the level adjusted when the gain is changed. The Riverside does not. I use an expression pedal to control the gain to go from clean to mean, and it works very well. Add to that, this pedal also has a boost, a noise gate, a favourite preset, expression control over any knobs, optional "expression as volume pedal" mode, and now MIDI control... this thing is loaded.

I've compared this to some other high-end amp-in-a-box drives from Kingsley, Bogner, and others. While it may not outright beat them, it can definitely come close. And if I could only have one, it would be the Riverside for its flexibility.

As for what they are going to announce on Thursday, a "Timeline 2" or some multi-fx would just eat at their existing sales, which I assume are doing well. I think it will be something different from what other pedal makers are putting out (past examples being the Deco, Dig, or high-current power supplies.) My guess is a unique take on pitch effects or synth effects. Although, if they came out a delay based on an Echorec, I'd probably have to give them my money as fast as I could.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Like I said, decent pedals. It's just that once you've started with menus and windows, five knobs and two toggles looks like a step backwards to the consumer who might equate knobs and graphical windows with possibilities, and possibilities as what they crave. Not saying the consumer is right. Rather, had they started with the smaller single-function non-window pedals, and _then_ progressed to the more complex pedals, perhaps they might not have lost any momentum, or retained more. Again, not a criticism, just an observation. A similar observation may be made about Source Audio, some of whose more recent offerings appear simpler than their initial ones.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

whatever they release it will be a let down from all the awesome speculation in the ten page thread on TGP


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zdogma said:


> I like the strymon delays the best, I'd love an el cap v2 with more authentic modulation and a tone control. Its a great pedal otherwise.


probably my favourite pedal, ..didn't know it could get better but it would be awesome to hear


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Based on the Strymon images, my best guess is that one of the products will be a battery based power supply.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not into the sunset or riverside but without knowing their sales numbers it’s hard for me to say how good of products they are. Perhaps they are meeting a lot of players needs with the midi controlled drive pedals?! IDK.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

mhammer said:


> It's just that once you've started with menus and windows, five knobs and two toggles looks like a step backwards to the consumer who might equate knobs and graphical windows with possibilities, and possibilities as what they crave.


That makes sense. Although, for a non-pro like me, taking a "step backwards" to the immediacy of knobs and no menus is becoming refreshing. Sometimes the more options there are, the more likely I am to screw things up.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of these days, someone has to graph the average number of knobs on stompboxes over the last 45 years. For a while EHX only had one knob and a slide switch, while MXR limited themselves to two knobs, sometimes only one. Boss tended to standardize 4 eventually.

I've told this one before, but I had collaborated with Tim Larwill on the Retro-Sonic clone of the Ross Compressor. My contribution was the 3-position toggle for selecting gain-recovery time. After a while, I noticed that Tim had changed from a switch to a rotary control (pot), despite the likelihood that users would probably only set that control to the 7:00 or 5:00 positions and not much in between. When I asked him why, he replied that users felt they were somehow missing out on possibilities and being "hemmed in" by a mere switch, so he yielded to consumer demand.

We expect more knobs these days...sometimes even when we don't really need them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> We expect more knobs these days...sometimes even when we don't really need them.


To be fair, not everyone. I've found that myself and a few friends have gone back to simpler pedals with fewer knobs. The nuances didn't make much difference in a band mix and size / floor space became a bigger issue. So this is definitely a YMMV comment. 

I'd probably be more interested if Strymon made a couple of their more complex pedals (like the Timeline) in a smaller form factor. Which would mean more menu-driven controls, something most people don't want. And I'm not their target market so I'm not holding my breath. LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Myself, I like to aim for most sonic flexibility with the simplest interface and set of controls. I'm a sucker for knobs and switches (which even the quickest of glances at my builds would confirm), but if I have to give up something, yet still have lots left, I'm okay with that. Like you said, YMMV.

I do think that musicians would prefer NOT to have to consult operating/programming manuals, and go straight to playing. Boss has done a nice job of serving that approach over the years. Secondary menus/options, accessible via a button press and the visible knobs, is a reasonable compromise between 4-knobbers and sub-menu screens....as long as the controls you want are the first tier.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, always tradeoffs and YMMV's. We all have different requirements - and they aren't static either.

I envy some of these larger, well equipped boards I see. But I know lots of the places I play, they would have to lean against the wall, which makes operations a little tricky. Some menu-driven setups are pretty intuitive, like the M9/M13. Flexible and intuitive - and (especially the M9) not overly space-hunger. Some of the newer Helix multi-FX look good that way, too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

theyre massively teasing a Binson Echorec but it could also be a Tube Screamer .,


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

vadsy said:


> theyre massively teasing a Binson Echorec but it could also be a Tube Screamer .,


This looks very much like an Echorec to me. Seems to be a somewhat different form factor for Strymon though. Hmmm.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bsa29qdhV1L/


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That could be fun....


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

mhammer said:


> One of these days, someone has to graph the average number of knobs on stompboxes over the last 45 years. For a while EHX only had one knob and a slide switch, while MXR limited themselves to two knobs, sometimes only one. Boss tended to standardize 4 eventually.
> 
> I've told this one before, but I had collaborated with Tim Larwill on the Retro-Sonic clone of the Ross Compressor. My contribution was the 3-position toggle for selecting gain-recovery time. After a while, I noticed that Tim had changed from a switch to a rotary control (pot), despite the likelihood that users would probably only set that control to the 7:00 or 5:00 positions and not much in between. When I asked him why, he replied that users felt they were somehow missing out on possibilities and being "hemmed in" by a mere switch, so he yielded to consumer demand.
> 
> We expect more knobs these days...sometimes even when we don't really need them.


I would like to hear it at 3.5.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix revolutionized the guitar with:

- 2 knob Fuzzface / Octavio
- 2 knob Univibe
- 1 knob (albeit treadle operated) wah pedal

Eddie Van Halen turned it all on its ear with:

- 1 knob Phase 90

The Edge provided the background noise for Bono's relentless pontification with:

- 2 knob Dyna Comp
- 4 knob Memory Man (2 actually toggled with an A/B switch)


The takeaway is that the amount of knobs is in no way commensurate with utility.
Lots of knobs, and more recently, pages of menu options finds the modern guitarist spending more time farting around trying to find a sound than making actual music.

Delay and more specifically, reverb have been beaten to death as of late.

I am reminded of a humorous video Zakk Wylde put out years ago showing how easy it is to mask lack of talent with effects.
He frantically flogged a wah and played a bunch of gibberish with random bends prove the point.

The pedal industry has been flogging the same basic circuits for decades, with added knobs playing the role of innovation.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Jimi Hendrix revolutionized the guitar with:
> 
> - 2 knob Fuzzface / Octavio
> - 2 knob Univibe
> ...


you forgot to mention the Edge


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> you forgot to mention the Edge



Amended.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Volante










Strymon - fine music electronics and effects pedals


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

It’s a multi-head delay with Echorec, Space Echo, and tape reel modes. Price appears to be more than the small pedals, but less than a Timeline. 
Volante - Magnetic Echo Machine - Delay Pedal - Strymon

Also, there is a new Multi Switch Plus, for controlling up to three pedals. 
MultiSwitch Plus - For Sunset, Riverside, and Volante - Strymon

I think I could have been on-board with an Echorec pedal if it was smaller and cheaper, but this seems a bit much. Not really sure why they went with such a big pedal as there are no secondary functions on any of the knobs. Might have to try one out at the store, but seems unlikely that it will make it to the board.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds really good but large and kinda complicated for me. Think I'll stick with analog delays.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I’m in! Looks great. Still wish it had a screen for ms/bpm.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Strymon Unveils the Volante | Premier Guitar


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, essentially the stompbox version of the Magneto.

I hope that doesn't sound critical. The Magneto is a very cool device. It's just not made for guitar players. Adapting it to a giggable form factor is a nice move.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

troyhead said:


> Not really sure why they went with such a big pedal as there are no secondary functions on any of the knobs. Might have to try one out at the store, but seems unlikely that it will make it to the board.


Not quite true.

There is a secondary function to set reverb decay and for setting the panning of each of the heads


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

the5chord said:


> There is a secondary function to set reverb decay and for setting the panning of each of the heads


I stand corrected! Actually, the video on the page is much more interesting than the live announcement was. I like dark repeats a lot, so it would be interesting to hear more of how it sounds with the “wear” knob turned up.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I was planning to buy an El Cap before the holidays and in the end, decided to wait in the event Strymon put out something new. Glad I did and put my order in. 30-60 days for delivery.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

troyhead said:


> I stand corrected! Actually, the video on the page is much more interesting than the live announcement was. I like dark repeats a lot, so it would be interesting to hear more of how it sounds with the “wear” knob turned up.


The 17 minute demo on Youtube does have a tweaking of the Wear knob to full and the darker repeats it produces.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Google says 400usd equals 528 loonies. Plus whatever you pay in shipping and import duties. Ouch.

Taxes and shipping is 603 :-(


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

I won't buy one, but it seems to be pretty cool. Seems easier to use than the Timeline, and has functions that are not on the Timeline.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

It doesn't look like it has a looper like the TL does.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Player99 said:


> It doesn't look like it has a looper like the TL does.


It has a looper and it looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

the5chord said:


> It has a looper and it looks pretty sweet!


Yes it looks pretty good. Not $700 CAD good, but good. ($700 includes the price of the unit, shipping, 3% money fees, and 13% Canadian tax)


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The video did nothing for me.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

$539 plus tax from Moog

STRYMON VOLANTE


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Overkill for live use.

Nice studio tool for "pretty" music. The guy's guitar licks would have sounded just as good with a more modest device. I always enjoy his performance, both the tasty playing and the articulate explanation, more than the device itself.

More knob twiddling bullshit than ever. Guaranteed I would find two settings and never touch it again.

*EDIT*: add the cost of a midi controller or laptop and you are ready for the live stage.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Overkill for live use.
> 
> Nice studio tool for "pretty" music. The guy's guitar licks would have sounded just as good with a more modest device. I always enjoy his performance, both the tasty playing and the articulate explanation, more than the device itself.
> 
> ...


why so angry?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

vadsy said:


> why so angry?


It's a delay'ed reaction.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

$519 at L&M. I preordered there cause I could avoid shipping and extra 20 at Moog.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the5chord said:


> $519 at L&M. I preordered there cause I could avoid shipping and extra 20 at Moog.


do you know what delivery is going to be like for the Canada? I noticed some folks southside already have it on the board and gigging


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

vadsy said:


> do you know what delivery is going to be like for the Canada? I noticed some folks southside already have it on the board and gigging


Can’t be too much longer then. They gave me no time frame. Probably be available in Ontario first since I think they are shipping them all to Pickering first.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Moog says they are in stock on their website. Anyone get one yet? I am still waiting on L&M


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

the5chord said:


> Moog says they are in stock on their website. Anyone get one yet? I am still waiting on L&M


Mine was shipped on Jan 17th directly from Strymon and hasn’t shown up yet. Will report in once it does.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The unit finally arrived. When I first unboxed it, it looked a bit underwhelming with the little knobs but once plugged in it immediately sounded superb. With the pair of 4th heads on, lucious delay and quite frankly stunning. Plugged in after two OD’s straight into the Preamp of my Bartel, works beautifully.

The reverb is really nice as well. All in all, great unit.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Every time I hear the name, I think Disco Volante. This .....










....or this .....










......or maybe even this .....











Turns out, Disco Volante is _Italian_ for Flying Saucer. Begs the question, is a Volante flying, or a saucer?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Strymon doesnt mess around. I expect it to sound great.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

TPS did a demo today, just wowsa


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I made myself a dual-delay that I'm hoping to fire up within the next week, once I meticulously inspect the circuit board for any potential solder bridges. It uses two fairly simple delay circuits (see the "_Cavedweller_" project at the Madbean site), but I set them up to be driven by a splitter and then mixed back to mono. Where it gets interesting is that I wired up a switch to run them in parallel or in series. I also wired up a switch to cross-feed the repeats. So I could have delay A and B set for different times in parallel and mixed down to mono. I could also have delay A going_ into_ delay B - either set for similar or dissimilar delay times - and have B's feedback path going back to A's feedback input and A's feedback going to B's feedback input. Not quite a digital emulation of a 4-head tape delay, and not capable of more than about 450msec each (or around a second in series) but the two independent delays may get some novel things. If I only send B's feedback to A, and dial down delay A's send to B, run in series it will be somewhat equivalent to a 1sec delay with feedback of the entire series delay. So it should be able to get some "normal" sounds. I'll see if it gets me interesting sounds or simply disgusting noise.

Most of the way through the TPS demo, and clearly one could spend a LOT of time tweaking the knobs on the Volante and enjoying the outcome.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my notification that mine came in at L&M but can’t pick up until Sunday.

That TPS demo was great but that RE-201 was so good. Wouldn’t mind having one of those again.


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

I picked up a used Volante on Kijiji (the first Volante on the MTL Kijiji). So far, I love it. I've compared it to my TTE (which I have already sold) and my Catalinbread Echorec (which I am selling), and it compares favorably to both. The UI is second-to-none.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

BadHiwatt said:


> I picked up a used Volante on Kijiji (the first Volante on the MTL Kijiji). So far, I love it. I've compared it to my TTE (which I have already sold) and my Catalinbread Echorec (which I am selling), and it compares favorably to both. The UI is second-to-none.


Used already lol. That guy must go through pedals as fast as I do.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

How much at L&M? It's not on their website that I can find.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

mister.zed said:


> How much at L&M? It's not on their website that I can find.


The one I got was $519 but I think it was a mistake and they upped it to $539?

I liked it okay. I play in stereo and found if you use one head only the “psychoacoustic” stereo field isn’t as nice as the Timeline. When you incorporate two heads it’s pretty good. I returned my back to Long and Mcquade. Thank goodness for that 30 day return policy! Obviously it’s a good delay for a lot of reasons but it’s not my cup of tea.


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

vokey design said:


> Used already lol. That guy must go through pedals as fast as I do.


It was actually a rap duo that bought it for use with their drum machine but ended up not liking/wanting it.


----------

